
Show HN: A rap song about some issues in tech - stdoutrap
Song url: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=PE1w5FTg68c" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=PE1w5FTg68c</a><p>Quick background on the project: I&#x27;m a full time programmer and I love making rap music. I see a lot of humor in the profession&#x2F;industry, and thought it would be fun to combine the two.<p>I&#x27;m always open to feedback on audio quality&#x2F;topic ideas&#x2F;ways to get more exposure&#x2F;etc! I am also open to collaboration with beat makers&#x2F;videographers&#x2F;producers!
======
GuillaumeBrdet
Definitely respect your hard work, I wish you the best with your music!

